# Microondas Panasonic Inverter NN-FS 540M error H98



## Gabipul (Oct 22, 2020)

Buenas noches colegas me ha llegado un microondas Panasonic que al dar inicio manda error H98.
He hecho algunas revisiones en los switch de las puertas los cuales estan bien, el relay de la placa de mando está en buen estado del lado de la fuente se inverter he podido verificar puente rectificador, transistor IGBT, diodos de alta tensión, bobina de la fuente y todo está en orden, por favor necesito ayuda con éste microondas. Quedo en espera de sus sugerencias, gracias.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 22, 2020)

​


----------



## juanje (Oct 22, 2020)

Es complicado opinar sin decir tonter*í*as*. L*os c*ó*digos de error del fabricante quiz*á*s los encuentres en las especificaciones del electrodom*é*stico*.
U*na aver*í*a  se corresponde con un c*ó*digo de error*.
Y*o en tu lugar echar*í*a un vistazo *a ver* si veo algo quemado y tratar de solucionarlo*.
S*i no ves nada quemado ponte en contacto con el servicio oficial y *a ver* si te dicen qu*é* es ese c*ó*digo de error*.
S*aludos*.* Juanje.


----------



## Chatovik (Oct 23, 2020)

Hola buenas tardes.
Encontre unas referencias , quizas te sirvan para chekar.


----------



## juanje (Oct 23, 2020)

Por lo que aqui leo , parece ser que el check error dice que existe un problema en la fuente de alimentaci*ó*n conmutada , en el inversor , si eres un manitas mira *a ver* si el Fet de potencia esta quemado , quiz*á*s pueda ser una resistencia de 100 K que est*á* abierta , quemada en realimentaci*ó*n.


----------

